# good dentist in Dubai



## truthseekerland

Has anyone been to Dr. Joy Dental clinic on Al Wasl Rd? My husband's going to get periodontal laser treatment with wisdom teeth extraction under Dr Marion Fanselow. I never go to dentists without a recommendation from someone and I don't know about her. Just a little worried. If anyone's been to her, please let me know.


----------



## truthseekerland

Need to know quickly as husband's appointment is this week. If anyone knows, pls post


----------



## furryboots

truthseekerland said:


> Need to know quickly as husband's appointment is this week. If anyone knows, pls post


I think you will find that Dr Joy is the name of one of the dentists that works at British Dental Clinic on Al Wasl Road (opp Life Pharmacy, Jumeriah 1). I haven't visited her yet but she comes highly recommended.
I cannot comment on her colleague.


----------



## md000

I go to Dr. Haytham Smadi at Lookswoow Dental Clinic in Dubai Mall. He just relocated there from another practice. His personal website is:

Dr Haytham Al Smadi

He has done my cleanings, fixed my broken tooth, and much more. Plus, he's quite a nice gentleman.

-md000/Mike


----------



## truthseekerland

furryboots said:


> I think you will find that Dr Joy is the name of one of the dentists that works at British Dental Clinic on Al Wasl Road (opp Life Pharmacy, Jumeriah 1). I haven't visited her yet but she comes highly recommended.
> I cannot comment on her colleague.


Umm... noo... I am talking about THE joy dental clinic on Al wasl and I think Dr. Joy owns it partly... 
Dr Marion Fanselow is a German doc who works at said clinic


----------



## furryboots

truthseekerland said:


> Umm... noo... I am talking about THE joy dental clinic on Al wasl and I think Dr. Joy owns it partly...
> Dr Marion Fanselow is a German doc who works at said clinic


Who would have thought there are so many Joys in Dentistry...


----------



## Melo_88

well.. I don't know much about doctor joy clinic but try searching for a dentist near you on DoctorUna, there seem to be plenty of good dentists listed and you can book your appointment as well


----------



## furryboots

I noticed a Scottish Dental Clinic recently just off SZR.

Experts in fixing teeth after being on the receiving end of a 'Glasgow Kiss'


----------



## rocky123

I cannot recommend dr evan from london clinic enough. Absolute pleasure. Even my parents come abd visit and go to him.


----------



## Mitchellsmom

truthseekerland said:


> Has anyone been to Dr. Joy Dental clinic on Al Wasl Rd? My husband's going to get periodontal laser treatment with wisdom teeth extraction under Dr Marion Fanselow. I never go to dentists without a recommendation from someone and I don't know about her. Just a little worried. If anyone's been to her, please let me know.


Dr. Marion is my son's orthodontist. Are you sure you aren't seeing her husband for the extraction? The man Dr. Fanselow? 
We have been going to them for a year, and they are both great- very nice- but have only seen the male Dr. Fanselow for teeth cleaning. Dr. Marion suggested- that my 15 year old get his wisdom teeth out-due to orthodontic reasons, and I too am apprehensive...should I go back to the States or go for it? 
Let me know how it goes. I would trust them for a normal tooth extraction. They just emailed my son's xray's to me today- and I am sending to my dentist in Texas to get second opinion. I will let you know what he says- and you tell me how it goes with your husband's stuff. Good luck.


----------



## truthseekerland

Mitchellsmom,
We definitely saw Dr. Marion, the wife of Dr. Fanselow. I did some research on the laser treatment and found out that it is not the preferred treatment for the kind of gum problem my husband had. Traditional scaling is generally the most recommended type of treatment. We never went back to her. I felt that something wasn't quite right when she suggested extraction following treatment so we never went back there. 

I kept checking back here for responses for a long while and then gave up. Did you end up going back to Dr. Marion? 



Mitchellsmom said:


> Dr. Marion is my son's orthodontist. Are you sure you aren't seeing her husband for the extraction? The man Dr. Fanselow?
> We have been going to them for a year, and they are both great- very nice- but have only seen the male Dr. Fanselow for teeth cleaning. Dr. Marion suggested- that my 15 year old get his wisdom teeth out-due to orthodontic reasons, and I too am apprehensive...should I go back to the States or go for it?
> Let me know how it goes. I would trust them for a normal tooth extraction. They just emailed my son's xray's to me today- and I am sending to my dentist in Texas to get second opinion. I will let you know what he says- and you tell me how it goes with your husband's stuff. Good luck.


----------



## Mitchellsmom

truthseekerland said:


> Mitchellsmom,
> We definitely saw Dr. Marion, the wife of Dr. Fanselow. I did some research on the laser treatment and found out that it is not the preferred treatment for the kind of gum problem my husband had. Traditional scaling is generally the most recommended type of treatment. We never went back to her. I felt that something wasn't quite right when she suggested extraction following treatment so we never went back there.
> 
> I kept checking back here for responses for a long while and then gave up. Did you end up going back to Dr. Marion?


We ended up going back to the states for the wisdom teeth removal. Dr. Fanselow wanted to take two out...wait a few weeks and then take the other two. Here in the states, we knocked him out, and had all four removed, and he was fine in two days. It's how I wanted to do it, and the preferred method in the states. I think I insulted Dr. Fanselow, but..whatever!


----------



## truthseekerland

Yea, that's really the way it should be with all dental procedures don't ya think? Knock me out and proceed. 

How was your experience with Drs. Marion and Fanselow for the other procedures? Would you recommend them?

Thanks for coming back to respond!


----------



## Mitchellsmom

truthseekerland said:


> Yea, that's really the way it should be with all dental procedures don't ya think? Knock me out and proceed.
> 
> How was your experience with Drs. Marion and Fanselow for the other procedures? Would you recommend them?
> 
> Thanks for coming back to respond!


So far, everything we have done with Dr. Marion and Fanselow has been good, and on the up and up...German's seem to know their stuff...I like them well enough. Husband had a filling done with them, and She is his orthodontist. ....I would trust them. 
Good luck!


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

There's a Swiss dentist on sheikh zayed road in crown plaza business building. He is absolutely amazing. I have an extreme phobia for dentists and he is the only one who has been able to get me to sit still for a novocaine injection. And he's not that expensive. I highly recommend him! His name escapes me now but he's the only dentist in the building.


----------



## Guzi

Dr. Hamdy in JLT - big LIKE!  he runs the German Dental Clinic, i've done root canal & fillings. :becky:
Anyway, don't decide based on just forum recommendations (might be spams) - before you decide on Your dentist i'd recommend to go to 2-3 consultations with different dentists (should be at no charge) - then follow your instinct!:flock:


----------



## The Rascal

Amazing how many people on this thread post once recommending someone and are never seen again...


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

The Rascal said:


> Amazing how many people on this thread post once recommending someone and are never seen again...


Lolllllllllll


----------

